# TUG 4th Quarter Review Award Winner!



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2007)

The winner of the Best 4rd Quarter 2006 Review Award is *Patti Britton* for her review on Sunterra Flamingo Beach Resort.

Congratulations!!!!   

(information on this award and past winners available here  http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm )


----------

